# Please add videos to this thread - Youtube videos I like to send around Halloween



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen a few in the past like the one below. Please post others you know of that has endings like this. I like sending them out around Halloween.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

I fail to see the hilarity in a video about MJ like that sorry. But l'm a huge MJ fan and always will be ...I guess l'm just jaded from people using him as a punching bag and the butt of all jokes...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

lyrical said:


> I fail to see the hilarity in a video about MJ like that sorry. But l'm a huge MJ fan and always will be ...I guess l'm just jaded from people using him as a punching bag and the butt of all jokes...


Whoops, you're right! I took it off.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

The scariest one I've ever seen…


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Oooooh, I forgot that Morgan Freeman was in Electric Company!!!! LOL!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well he did have an affair with his step-granddaughter. "Creepy Creature" indeed.



colmmoo said:


> Oooooh, I forgot that Morgan Freeman was in Electric Company!!!! LOL!


----------

